# Post your Blizzard 2005 pictures here!



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not exactly sure how much we got, but Long Island apparently got the brunt of it....Lots of wind but my guess in my area was 18-20 inches.....had to go out during the night and clear things to stay on top of things....
The best part about this storm, is I'm now 100% confident my AG's (no chains) will handle my snow removal needs. With the 292 lbs, I didnt have a traction issue even with an ice layer underneath fesh snow. Granted I dont expect to do inclines like with my chain setup from last year....

First picture

Ducati

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010008reduced.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010007reduced.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010014reduced.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010016reduced.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010020reduced.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010019reduced.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P1010012reduced.jpg">


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I can only go by what they tell me on the tube, but it looks like they got 24" in 24 hours around Boston....that's a lot of snow in a hurry...and they're still getting pounded up in Maine....SJ can you confirm that???? All I know is better you guys than the Great Lakes...


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Duc…

Nice Shots, I told you the AG’s would be fine without chains.
It’s all about the weight kid (and the sharp cleats on the new Ag’s)
We got an honest 12” but with all the wind, several spots on the
driveway’s were up to 18”-20”. 

I got to use the GT5000 with the 46” blower for the first time. 
I waited until about noon today so I could evaluate it under the
full accumulation. I can’t believe how well that tractor / blower
combo work’s. Much less vibration than I expected and man that
thing is an animal when it comes to moving snow. I was very happy
with the way it worked and glad I didn’t have to face this one with
just a plow.

BTW, after today, I think anyone using a snowblower on a tractor
without a cab is INSANE.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Duc, looks like your cub has it under control....Man am I glad that we don't have to deal w/ that white stuff down here...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

MAN guys. Looks like I missed the big one. Big snow held ff here. Not sure how much we got, becouse of drifting, but I am guessing 6-8". All you guys are realy starting to talk me into gettting a snow blower for the tractor also.  


aegt,
I am using my little walk behind blower, and thinking"MAN one of those little snow shelds they make for these would be AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ghreat pis duc.. ive gotta show my G/f how to use the camera.. her pics dont look that good..


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Duc…
> 
> Nice Shots, I told you the AG’s would be fine without chains.
> ...


It was cold and at times I was wearing my motorcycle helmet which did a great job keeping me warm, and snow out of my face...the rest of the times I used googles...

I came across this Coleman GolfCat Catalytic Heater

http://www.seriousoutdoorgear.com/products/5039-750.htm

for those who have a Cab but maybe dont have enough heat to defrost or stay warm? Or most likely not enough amps to drive an electric heater, which would most likely be the case for my Cub..

The AG's (and 292lbs) worked amazingly well, even under some small inclines (neighbors driveways) I scaled back on the bulk of the driveways I used to do. I have been weaning people off me this year, and they are starting to get the hint now  I even did what Simple John did and cleared a path for my four legs friends!!
My compact took a back seat mostly except for one gravel drive. 
My driveway is new and has Belgin blocks, so using my FEL or RB is no longer an option.

Besides the snow I was more concerned about wind !! I thought for sure we would lose electric, but we didnt. The generator was ready however...

Thanks for the compliments - I know there are others with pictures somewhere here 

Ducati


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I only got to play in 4 inches of snow with the plow. I plowed it midday when it was around 2/3 inches before we left the house. I got back a few hours later and cleaned it up with another pass. I was still itching so I plowed my neighbors 150 foot driveway when he wasn't looking  It looked like he tried to shovel around the garage and gave up. I was eye'ing my other neighbor, but he got home and was getting out his walk behind blower... DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

duc id like to see a pic of you throwing snow wearing a helmet!!:furious: 
whatever works though right? I got goggles this year which are great... i only had a small open area above the goggles that was exposed (besides my mouth & nose) but i had an inch of snow built up in that one open spot.. gotta get a different hat.. it was too cold to be outside and not dressed for it.. for any length of time.. 


with coveralls, goggles, gloves, extra socks and good heavy boots it was not as bad as i thought it would be...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

For anyone who hasn't used a cab, they are pretty warm inside. The temps yesterday were in the upper teens to low 20's and just wearing a leather bomber jacket and baseball cap and gloves it was plenty warm inside. On the soft side cabs fogging isn't an issue because there is a slight gap at the top of the doors under the hardtop overhang and there are some small pinholes at certain places in the cab to allow the wind to pass w/o deforming the sides.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *I didn't realize until just a few minutes ago that "Blizzard 2005" is what the media on the east coast is calling this weather event.
> 
> I was riding into work and our local radio announcer said (These aren't my words, so don't get angry with me):
> ...



tom they got 2 - 3 feet in mass... id consider that a blizzard... 
but i do agree.. some news casts were downright dumb.. we got 18-20 inches in southern maine.. last night on the news they showed bangor maine.. like it was a big deal.. they only got 6" up there..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tom
The snow emergency was declared not for the 6" on the ground at the time but for the forecast of an additional 12"+ with white-out conditions. The emergencies are declared so police can enforce the stay off the road laws and give road crews a chance to clear the snow. Another thing with declaring a snow emergency, especially in NYC is that any road designated a snow emergency route must have any parked cars removed or they will be towed so plows can work from curb to curb.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree the news channel over hype snow storms until you want to scream. Its not like it never snowed, or temperatures drop, the wind gets nasty....its been doing this for millions of years actually  I love when everybody runs to the food mart for Milk and bread. Two things I can live without for many years, never mind 1 day  

This was a great dumping for us...our offical measurement is 18.5 
someparts on the Isalnd got 24" , others 12" ....go figure

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *duc id like to see a pic of you throwing snow wearing a helmet!!:furious:
> *


It was done at night and the misses wasnt going out to snap pictures in the cold :furious: 

It looks like a snowmobile helmet actually, and worked very well, kept me very warm as well....

I have a great video clip (by the misses) where she is about 50-60 ft away and gets hit with snow from the Cub and starts running....funny  I have to shrink the video clip down, its about 160Mbs worth  

Ducati


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

here is a picture of me on my gravely with the 48" blower and cab. the cab has soft sides, but since they are really messed up i opted to not use them. notice my tires, lugs on the front and back, they work very well, i can even steer with the blower down. i also have a 46" power angle plow for it.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Love to see the pictures when you get a chance 

Ducati


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i am having picture "issues" right now. i will try it again with some other pics. i think they are the wrong file type or something.


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

My wifes parents live in Saugus MA. They got over 3ft of snow. Guess the east coast media was out of line.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

greart picture Den
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=79475>
my company is in danvers, Ma. they got nailed down there too.. glad to see mass get the bulk of the snow and us get less...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Now thats a lot of snow!! and by hand never the less YUK!!


----------

